# Coup d'ètat in Greece?



## mike_cos (Jun 3, 2011)

According to the CIA, Greece is going through a very dangerous and delicate period... even seems that the population is close to civil war... we hope the informations will be a little bit exaggerated... but the situation is very difficult

SOURCE BILD


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2011)

Dang Dude,  You're Italian speaking, we're English speaking (mostly)  and you provide a link in German?

LOL  Good thing a few of us can read it... ;)

LL


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 3, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Dang Dude, You're Italian speaking, we're English speaking (mostly) and you provide a link in German?
> 
> LOL Good thing a few of us can read it... ;)
> 
> LL


hey LL.. please get google chrome.... (automatic web pages translation.. LOL)


----------



## Servimus (Jun 3, 2011)

"Kann ich ein bier"

That's all my dad taught me.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 3, 2011)

Servimus said:


> "Kann ich ein bier"
> 
> That's all my dad taught me.



wo sind die Schönheiten?.... (ah... italians...)


​


----------



## Servimus (Jun 3, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> wo sind die Schönheiten?.... (ah... italians...)


Added to the list. Those two work nicely back to back.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> hey LL.. please get google chrome.... (automatic web pages translation.. LOL)


LOL Have Google Chrome. Currently using it. Read it in German. :-"

 


mike_cos said:


> wo sind die Schönheiten?.... (ah... italians...)


Snork.  Italians?  How about men in general... LMAO  

LL


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 3, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> LOL Have Google Chrome. Currently using it. Read it in German. :-"
> 
> LL


ooooops.... don't read my post above....mmm too late...LOL


----------



## QC (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this the second bail out? Is this the second time they've had a party with the bailout cash? WTF...Party on Spiro.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 5, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> LOL Have Google Chrome. Currently using it. Read it in German. :-"
> 
> Snork. Italians? How about men in general... LMAO
> 
> LL


military especially LOL


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 15, 2011)

The situation in Geece is precipitating, it is feared a domino effect... stay tuned boys...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2011)

Not good.  I have a friend that was supposed to go visit family there soon, hope she changes her plans.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 15, 2011)

So the Muslim Spring could turn into a European Winter; is gonna happen eventually.  Greece needs to go out of buisness so all the Anacists can survive without a welfare check.  Might send a message to the rest of the west.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 15, 2011)

Euro is facing  a vary bad moment....


----------



## QC (Jun 15, 2011)

What! We have to not spend!

Ok Spiro, quit gobbling cock and get to work.


----------



## dknob (Jun 16, 2011)

Been to Greece (Thessaloniki/Halkidi). Awesome place. This is unfortunate.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha I'm glad I'm also a German studies student, so I can read some of this. Good stuff to practice for my trip to the country in less than a month =)


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 18, 2011)

Est ist sehr gut....that they are protesting, but the wanton violence and destruction is not necessary! We Irish too should get up off our backsides and getout, and protest over the EMU & IMF's treatment of Ireland!

Die ist meine Meinung!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 18, 2011)

Servimus said:


> "Kann ich ein bier"
> 
> That's all my dad taught me.


 
Ein Guinness, bitte! ;)


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 20, 2011)

was apparently foiled a international plot to kill prime minister of Greece...

SOURCE


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 20, 2011)

> A Russian counter-surveillance team operating in Athens in 2008 confronted a foreign team from “a country allied to Greece”, which planned to kill Kostas Karamanlis, then Greece’s Prime Minister


.

WTF is a Russian "counter-surveillance team" doing "operating" in Athens?

Smells fishy to me.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 20, 2011)

better fish than shit... but I agree with you...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 20, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> .
> 
> WTF is a Russian "counter-surveillance team" doing "operating" in Athens?
> 
> Smells fishy to me.


BS, sounds like Russian/Cold War propaganda to me, claiming Briton, without saying it openly, was working an assassination of the Greek PM.  I doubt it.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 20, 2011)

well.. he still alive....


----------

